# Oscilador hartley en sus 3 Configuraciones (transistor)



## lupistico (Jun 23, 2009)

Que tal amigos nose si me pudieran ayudar, lo que necesito es cktos de oscilador hartley en sus 3 tipos de configuraciones (colector comun, emisor comun, base comun) el diseño del emisor comun me salio muy bien pero aun necesito los que me faltan, seria una gran ayuda si me pudieran ayudar y les adjuno un diseño de un del emisor comun que encontre en internet... que esta comprobado su funcionamiento


----------



## adrian1969 (Ago 25, 2009)

Lupistico aca te mando dos formas de realizar un oscilador hartley en base común, espero que te sean utiles!!!. Suerte


----------

